# Does clomid cause early ovulation?



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I have a fairly regular cycle (27/28 days) and ovulate around day 14.  This is my second month on Clomid and I think I ovulated on day 12 (I am counting day 1 as the 5/4 but period started on 4/4 but after 6pm)!  I had the usual ov pains on day 12 slightly and day 13 hectically sore but only did an opk test the following day which was negative but with a very faint second line so maybe it was the tail end of the surge?  Could the Clomid have been the cause of this?

Also, now I'm worried that there wasn't enough bms because I wasn't expecting it so early and only "did it" on day 10, 12, 14...yikes but there is nothing I can do about that now.

Thanks


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Don't worry about when you did it, every other day is just fine  .  I found that clomid didn't really alter my cycle length too much (but I have long cycles).  I would say keep going though with  , throughout the middle part of your cycle because until AF arrives   then you won't know for sure when you ov'd 

I found trying to work out my cycle quite hard because it was so unpredictable so to help me work all of this out I tracked my cycle using a couple of software programmes and took my temps every day - by doing this I was able to see that I had a slightly shorter 2nd half to my cycle (luteal phase).

As the length of the luteal phase remains fairly constant each cycle I was then able to use this info to work out when I ov'd within about a 48 hour window. 

I used ov sticks too but only as a very general guide - they can be unpredictable and for some women they don't work at all.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh yay-somebody replied!

Thanks for the advice....it must have been one of those strange on-off things!  Anyway, I have horrendous PMT at the moment so definitely hasn't worked this month.

I also only use OPK's as an extra confirmation but don't rely on them.  I can normally tell when I'm ovulating (feel it) and have bms days 10-16 so should be covering my bases!

Thanks again for the answer.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
Funny you should say that cos i think ive ovulated early this month too! i do usually about cd 12/14 (feel it and 1st scan showed it on cd12) but this month think it was cd11! They say to try and have bms cd10-17 to cover it all, maybe even on cd8 or 9 if you think its early, like mine.

Dont go by the PMT symptoms, although its hard not too, that AF is def on the way cos when i got pg last year i had bad PMT before still.

Good luck, fingers crossed for you this month.      Jo x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Jo-you too!

I know people always say that AF/Clomid/Pregnancy symptoms are all the same but I just "know" that I'm not pregnant-maybe it's women's intuition but every month (for all my adult life) I always have the same symptoms bang on schedule so it's very hard to believe that it could be "the month" without feeling something different, if that makes any sense?

I think I've psyched myself up so much that I just can't/won't believe that it can ever happen to me.  Very bad, I know, but how the hell is one meant to be positive?

Keep well
cheers


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya, im having a Clomid free month and used to ovulate around day 17/18 without Clomid and then I ovulated on day 14/15, but with my month off I have done a ovulation test to today and got my surge and ew cm and I am on day 18. BTW I felt like you did, really bad pmt last July, thought no way I am pregnant this month, infact I desperately wanted me period to arrive because I felt so pmt-ish, but I did fall pregnant although I miscarried at 7 weeks, so things are not always what they seem, so remain hopeful. x

Max


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Firstly want to send lotsa love and luck to you all. 

I completely agree with being mislead by symptoms. My p was due on the 6th January and i had all the symptoms that AF was arriving and also told AF to just hurry up so that i could start my Clomid again. A week later i did a test and it came up really strongly and I was in fact PG. I also sadly m/c at 10 weeks (we will never forget you little one xx) on February 16th. So it's true that not all symptoms are the same and also i think we try to imagine what being pg is going to feel like when in fact we don't really know as every body and pregnancy is so different.

xx


----------

